# Coal slag shrimp safe??



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Heyy guys. I have read a lot about coal slag being used as substrate for aquariums. I was wondering if anyone here has used it and what there two cents are. Also if it is safe for the little guys, where would I find some??


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It is used at Shrimp Fever and can be bought at Finatics.


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome! Do you know of any places around Durham by chance? I should ask before I plan a trip lol


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Finatics is the only place I have ever seen it.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Is it in fact coal slag and not nickel slag?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Mike says it is coal slag and I trust him to know what he is selling.


----------

